
An open source personalized peptide vaccine design against the Wuhan Coronavirus - known
https://github.com/feraliscatus/VxAfee
======
Hackbraten
Let’s change the title to replace “Wuhan Coronavirus” with one of the official
names of the virus. The city has been stigmatized enough. Thanks!

------
JPLeRouzic
This reminds me of my peptide vaccine lazy side project: The goal was to start
from a convenient high level genetic description of a cancer disease, such as
"TP53" with a single point mutations such as "A159V" and publish the peptides
that public tools (like NetMHCpan) find for given HLA alleles:

[https://padiracinnovation.org/en/peptide_PoC/](https://padiracinnovation.org/en/peptide_PoC/)

The code is not up to date with recent changes in the interfaces to the online
databases I used, so it is now useless. But I like this idea. It is only a fun
side project for someone interested in biology, no more.

